# On-Road Racing in the St. Louis Area



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey guys I am setting up carpet racing in Roxana Il. About 15-20 minutes from downtown. We will be racing On-Road Friday, Saturday nights- and oval on Sunday day and Wednesday night. On the night races doors open at 6 pm and racing starts at 7:30. On Sunday the track opens at 9 am and racing starts at noon. Any questions Call 314-657-7190. The first race is this Sunday 10/09/05. Directions are 270 north to Illinois route 111 north. Go about 2-3 miles north on 111 to Broadway (there will be a Hucks on the corner) turn right, then turn left at the stop sign (Sinclair) go a couple blocks and the blue metal building on the right is it. (right across from fire department).Hope to see you there! thanks, Chris :wave:


----------

